# Can rats eat....



## Skypie (Mar 31, 2008)

Pickles? I checked the diet thread and did not see pickles mentioned. The reason I ask is because I was eating a pickle and was going to give Mia a piece but I was reluctant to give it to her.


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

Yes, a little high in salt though...

My boys won't touch a pickle, though... it's the vinegar, they don't like the smell.


----------



## Skypie (Mar 31, 2008)

Thanks.

I don't know if she would eat a piece- but she was licking the juice off of my fingers. xD


----------



## Skitza (May 18, 2008)

yes, my ratties love pickles!! though like said before, it is high in salt. i prefer to give my ratties cucumber.


----------

